# Sky diving



## Lann824 (Oct 31, 2013)

Has anyone been sky diving with type 1? Trying to find out whether it's an option and if so how much extra insulin did you have to have? Any other tips?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Lann, welcome to the forum  I know a couple of our Type 1 members have done a skydive with no problems, so it's certainly an option. I'll see if I can contact them and see if they have any tips


----------



## shiv (Oct 31, 2013)

Hiya, I have type 1 and have skydived twice, once in the UK and once in the US.

You have to get a medical form signed by your GP (you can download and print the form here, it's the third one down: http://www.bpa.org.uk/bpa-forms/), I had to pay my GP about ?20 for it, but it lasts for years.

Personally I took my pump off and left it in my mum's handbag/locker, and tested as I did this - I think both times I was around the 13-14 mark and gave a half correction both times. You're only up in the air and away from supplies for about 20 mins max which hopefully isn't long enough for disaster to occur


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2013)

I would NOT have extra insulin jumping out of a plane . As Shiv said i would go a bit on the high side. I would have to have ALL my wits about   Good luck


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 3, 2013)

will you be attached or on your own......?

being attached would be less of a problem as far as bg is concerned I suppose........

have a great time...


----------



## Julia (Nov 3, 2013)

Hiya,
I did a tandem sky dive once. Loved it! I was high when I tested once I was back on the ground as adrenaline really affects my levels. It wasn't physically very demanding ie I wouldn't have thought most people would need an insulin reduction and as Shiv says you're only away from your supplies for a very short time.
I did my tandem jump in NZ and didn't need any letter from the GP or anything like that, but perhaps they're more laid back there. I think there was a bit on the form about medical conditions, but I don't remember them making any kind of deal about it. I told the instructor and said I had glucose in my pocket, that was extent of it!
Good luck! Enjoy!
Julia


----------

